# St. Martinville, LA - Baby, PTS TOMORROW!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Baby
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female
Size: Medium,
Shelter Information:
St. Martin Parish Animal Control
1004 Industrial Park Road
St. Martinville, LA
Shelter dog ID: BABY
Contacts:
Phone: 337-394-1220
Name: St Martin Parish An Control
email: none
About baby: BABY IS A SWEET PUPPY AND WOULD MAKE A GREAT GUARD DOG SHE IS AROUND A YEAR OLD AND IS VERY PLAYFUL. ALL INCOMING PETS ARE GIVEN FIRST SHOTS AND WORMED. The volunteer taking care of this site is in another city, so please call the shelter directly at 337-394-1220!!! They love me over there, at the pound, but... pets are euthanized every Tuesday and I may be next... If you think you and I could live together, PLEASE HURRY, I have only so much time left... Look at me and adopt me or foster me BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! Call (337) 394-1220 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. It is a good idea to call first because THEY HAVE FEW EMPLOYEES and they must go rescue animals and can not always be at the shelter. It may be difficult to reach someone on the phone because the staff has so much to do, but leave a message and please keep trying. IF YOU CAN'T ADOPT ME, PLEASE FOSTER ME, IT COULD SAVE MY LIFE!! WHEN FOSTERING A PET ~ you provide love and care and keep it safe and healthy while it waits for a permanent home. Foster homes give many rescued animals another chance for life. IF YOU WISH COME ADOPT A PET, OR TO SEND A DONATION OUR ADDRESS IS: The St. Martin Parish Animal Control Facility 1004 Industrial Park Road St. Martinville LA 70582. The opening hours are Tuesday through Friday, 8 am - 5 pm. Saturday 9 am - 2 pm. Closed on Sunday and Monday. Adoptions fees are $65 per adoption and entitles you to a $50 spay/neuter certificate and a $10 rabies certificate


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This baby only has until the end of today!!!!! 



> Quoteets are euthanized every Tuesday and I may be next...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor girl. Please, can't someone help her? She's so young to only have known such a sad existence.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BMD0123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This scares me. How can they tell she'd be a great guard dog???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

update?


----------

